# Marbling



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

What prep would an alum. arrow shaft need to marblize it or whatever the term is? Brand spanking new at this, Thanks.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

A good cleaning to remove any oil or residue and maybe a scuff with a scotch brite pad and you should be good to go.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Assume a base coat of enamel then what next? Told you I didn't know my ass from a hole in the ground. I'ma startin from scratch. Did watch a video on dottin the shaft and using a dental pick to make designs and Testors hobby enamel paint mixed with some kind of 2 part epoxy. What kind if you will. And thanks.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

tried the testors,it was awful!!,use the marbling pigment or pro-tec powder paint,don't base coat the shaft just use your chosen undercoat color and add your hi lites,you don't want to much build up of epoxy because it almost looks like a repair,remember to k.i.s.s. it'll look better


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not using it on a rod. So model enamel paint ain't a good idea? What type of 2 part expoxy would you recommend? This will be on aluminum arrow or carbon arrow shafts.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I would think you might be adding more weight than you want with Epoxy


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea, on a regular arrow weight would be critical. This won't be shot, so a rec. on the two part epoxy and brand would be great.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Go to http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/ and search "marbling". Lots of info. The rod builders use rod finish. Mebbe for your project you could use something like devcon like the lure builders. Might check the lure builders forum there as well as the rod builders. Good luck.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

WD are your going to be doing much of this, or is it a one time deal? I would use a highbuild epoxy like threadmaster


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks all. Tac, this is just something I've wanted to try and not on rods. More a passing fancy. Saw a video on mudhole or somewhere and it looked like fun. Got enough bad habits already without taking on a new one.


----------

